# Sour shots



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I *think* I'm getting sour shots.

I seem to understand that this is likely down to my poor cooling flush regime.

In the absence of buying an Erics in the immediate future does anyone have any failsafe ways of sorting this out please?

Because otherwise I'm likely to rage at my machine which will help no one.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grind finer &/or pull longer shots (weight-wise).


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks.

Pulling 1:2 in 30s?

So I'm guessing that wouldn't help the issue?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Go up to 35 secs


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Finer and 35s at 1:2?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Go as long as you can at 1:2, if you can't get past the sourness, go to a longer ratio than 1:2. 1:2 isn't magic in any way, if something is holding back the extraction, use more water.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

But you think it's more likely yield issues than temperature issues?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lowish temps doesnt equal sourness


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks - Uh. I sometimes question if I actually know anything!?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Lowish temps doesnt equal sourness


What are the main factors that might please?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonc said:


> What are the main factors that might please?


Too high a dose....or...Not enough water / poor quality water

Not enough contact time / Not fine enough grind

Poor shot prep / channelling


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Using about 18g. Waitrose Essential water. Last couple of shots may have been 25 rather than 30 seconds. Not seeing channelling.

Maybe I'll grind finer still and aim for longer time wise.

Thanks.

May be coincidence or all in the mind but I do think volvic resulted in better shots!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jonc said:


> May be coincidence or all in the mind but I do think volvic resulted in better shots!


might be your preference yep


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jonc said:


> Using about 18g. Waitrose Essential water. Last couple of shots may have been 25 rather than 30 seconds. Not seeing channelling.
> 
> Maybe I'll grind finer still and aim for longer time wise.
> 
> ...


Record the shot time & don't be afraid to go over 30s, shot time specifically is not a vital part of brewing by ratio...adjust grind (tighter) whilst at that ratio & taste to see if you get past sourness is the driver for the mechanism.


----------

